# http 1.1 socket?



## Guest (25. Aug 2006)

hallo,
ich hab eine klitzekleine frage. ich habe ein progrämmchen, das seine anfragen über einen proxy schickt. und obwohl ich im programm sage "proxy over http1.1" schickt es http1.0 anfragen. 
proxy ist mit sockets realisiert. muß man da irgendetwas am socket ändern (ist zwar blöd, aber vielleicht, dass das socket geeignet für http1.0 anfragen ist)? ich hoffe, dass ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe.
danke schon mal.


----------



## foobar (25. Aug 2006)

> muß man da irgendetwas am socket ändern


Ja, du mußt das Protokoll in der Version 1.1 implementieren ;-)


----------



## Gast (25. Aug 2006)

hi,
könntest du bitte ein paar worte mehr darüber verlieren. gibt es eine anleitung oder tut? wo fängt man am besten an? ein paar stichworte nach denen man suchen könnte?
danke dir


----------



## foobar (25. Aug 2006)

Guck dir die Spezifikation an: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2616.txt


----------

